# Is it over?



## korvete (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello there! I had a problem for long time, when my laptop plugged in or without battery core speed decreases, and temperature cannot pass 50 degrees, but when playing on battery its very smooth and its rises to 60 degree with no fps drops, tried TS but something is missing, and found that Its power limit, but I cant changed because as you see its locked... Any way how to fix my problem? HP laptop


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 28, 2022)

BIOS?


----------



## korvete (Dec 28, 2022)

This bios that I updated recently is very limited, is it possible to modify it somehow for advanced purpose?


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 28, 2022)

korvete said:


> This bios that I updated recently is very limited, is it possible to modify it somehow for advanced purpose?


From what I can think of, it looks like you have some sort of power saving enabled when plugged in. Check you power configuration in Windows 

Edit: Maybe un-check "Disable Controls" and see if that helps?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 28, 2022)

If you have a question, post screenshots of all of the ThrottleStop windows. The main window so I can see what CPU you have, the TPL and FIVR windows so I can see what features are available.



korvete said:


> core speed decreases


Post a screenshot that shows an example of this. Show a Limit Reasons screenshot when this happens. Is anything lighting up red in this window to indicate throttling?

Did you try clearing the Lock box in the Power Limit Controls section? You need to first clear the Disable Controls box to get access to the Lock box. You also need to reboot after you do this.


----------



## korvete (Dec 29, 2022)

I downloaded older version of TS that have separate p0 current limit and power limiter, i get edp other red on all when play and BD PRO red also on all of them, gpu core jumps up and down to 135 from 1004 when temperature reaching 50

PP0 Current always change back to 48 when I do restart windows no matter is it locked or not*


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2022)

korvete said:


> older version of TS that have separate p0 current limit


The PP0 Current Limit has a different name in newer versions of ThrottleStop. The PP0 Current Limit is now called Power Limit 4. It is the same thing. Either version of ThrottleStop gives you access to this CPU register. Use ThrottleStop 9.5 and set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. It was set to this value in your previous screenshot.

Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits in the FIVR window was replaced by the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window. There is no reason to use an old version of ThrottleStop. 







korvete said:


> BD PRO red also


If you have a BD PROCHOT throttling problem, clear the BD PROCHOT check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop.



korvete said:


> PP0 Current always change back to 48


Can you show me an example of that? What software are you using to report that information? Show me a screenshot that shows 48.

Why is Disable Turbo checked in your screenshot? This forces the CPU to run slower.

Your 7200U processor has a 15W TDP rating. HP might be enforcing a low current limit which can cause lots of EDP throttling. With some HP laptops, there is no fix for this problem.


----------



## korvete (Dec 29, 2022)

That was very informative! Thanks.


> Show me a screenshot that shows 48.


When I start TS and go back to TPL Current is back to 48 photo in capture


> Why is Disable Turbo checked in your screenshot?


I'm trying to reach as less power as possible, I thought it would help keep the temperature more stable and not raise it, when temperature is below 50, even 49 my pc works perfectly and no throttling

Should I leave everything like it is now in 3.PNG?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2022)

korvete said:


> When I start TS and go back to TPL Current is back to 48 photo in capture


That is happening because you are using an old version of ThrottleStop and the Lock box is not checked. Old versions of ThrottleStop did not save this setting.

Instead of locking Power Limit 4 to a value of 0, try locking this to the maximum value which is usually 1023 for most computers. You will have to first unlock this setting in ThrottleStop, save it, exit ThrottleStop, reboot and then set it to 1023 and lock it. 

Clear Disable Turbo and then turn on the Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance. Try to play a game for 15 minutes so I can see what sort of throttling and temperatures the log file reports. Make sure BD PROCHOT is not checked on the main screen. When finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file and then attach a log to your next post.


----------



## korvete (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't know how but I can go over 50 temp, maybe that was power limit or that I deleted Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework reading some blog , now it's way better, but still getting some fps drops but not so frequently


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 30, 2022)

Your log file still shows some random bouts of EDP throttling that last about 15 seconds. There is no easy way to fix this type of throttling in HP laptops. Before you buy your next laptop, run ThrottleStop, turn on the Log File option and make sure that it does not have any unsolvable throttling problems.


----------



## korvete (Dec 31, 2022)

Appreciate your help!


----------

